# Corsair Carbide 300R Festplatten Trays



## Saguya (30. März 2014)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich die Festplatten Trays für das Corsair Carbide 300R, gibt es die irgendwo einzel zu kaufen?


----------



## Bluebeard (1. April 2014)

Hi Saguya,

Mach bitte eine Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf. Momentan ist eine Bestellung über unseren Shop nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße!


----------

